# Best Layout blind for Big person?



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

Hey all-

A little help here. I hunt with a guy that is 6 foot 5 and about 360. Looking for recommendations on the best layout blind for him. He fits ok into our normal blinds, but is there one made for ADULT sizes that anoyone has any experience with?

Happy to be hunting again this season...Just delivered baby number 7, and bringing the oldest one (he's 10) out to ND to try his hand at getting a few ducks on the prairie.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Excercise and Jenny! 8)

Hitman is roomy for me, but then I'm not 360lbs. only 200 and 6'3". dimensions 87Lx37Wx16H

Rogers makes an XL layout blind 84x 36x18 http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/70-b ... max-4-camo


----------



## mbarron634 (Jul 4, 2012)

definately the rogers goosebuster xl. it is very roomy. i am 6'5" 230lbs and i can fit me and my lab (70 lbs) in it with plenty of room.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Definitely a BEAVERTAIL GUNNER!!!! Blind is made for bigger guys. Also comes with a spring assisted back rest ideal for bigger guys. Just bought my fat dad one and he is now able to sit up to shoot.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

I haven't seen it, but I'm sure if you ask him about it he would give you his honest opinion. Big Sean is another big guy and this was his endorsed blind a couple years back.

http://www.wingsupply.com/blinds-camo-m ... one-blind/


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

I like my DeadZone. On sale at Cabelas right now for 160 comes with a snow cover. Im 6 fot 250 & my kid is 300 6"4" & we have plenty of room the only complaint so far is that they should have put another stubble strap down the center of the foot bag other than that...i love mine :beer:


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I just have one of the original finishers. i'm 6'6 250 and am quite comfortable in it.


----------

